# 39 Shelby Flyer



## artracing (Nov 16, 2008)

I am new to this forum and hopefully you all can help me with info to restore a bike. I'll be looking for parts.
My brothers father in-law just gave me is first bike he ever owned to restore.
It appears to be a 39 Shelby Flyer Airflow
It is the same as the one in the data base but the handlebar mount is tear dropped on the datat base bike. 
Is this bike a 1939?

Rob


----------



## rjs5700 (Nov 16, 2008)

*39 Shelby*

Please do not restore this bike except just cleaning it up. It is too valuable as is than it would be restored. The original paint appears to be in great condition considering its age. If you or whoever owns the bike would consider selling it, I am a SERIOUS buyer. If you wish to sell please email me at rjs5700@hotmail.com
Either way please don't restore it.
Thanks, John Simpson


----------



## B607 (Nov 16, 2008)

Clean it gently then leave it alone.  The vultures will be circling soon, trying to pry it away from you for a song.  Whatever you do, don't entertain any offers until you find out *exactly* what it's worth.  The price may surprise you.  B607


----------



## rjs5700 (Nov 16, 2008)

B607......I AM a serious buyer and willing to pay a fair and honest price for the bike IF they choose to sell it. I am not trying to steal anything from anyone. I highly resent "do-gooders" sticking their two cents in when no one asked for their opinion.
John Simpson


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Rob's question was" IS THIS BIKE A 1939". I am just a novice collector and don't know. I did not see anything in his post that the bike was for sale.

 I personally would not restore the bike either but that is his choice.

B607 was only offering good advice in his opinion, not calling anyone in particular a vulture. John, you gave your opinion, why jump on B607 for giving his.  

Maybe someone who knows can answer Rob's question about the correct year.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 17, 2008)

It is either a '38 or '39 Speedline Airflo. The stem is correct, the high center finned stem you see in a lot of pictures was an option. Service it, polish it, and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 17, 2008)

*Thank God!!!!*

A amazing bicycle not owned by a greedy bike hoarder WHHHOOOOO HOOOO!!!


Remember when the boy in "willie Wonka" found the golden ticket the people told him...

Run Boy Run!!!  and don't stop till you get home!!!

Don't SELL IT EVER.:eek: 

J A M I E


----------



## artracing (Nov 17, 2008)

*39 Shelby*

Thanks for your feedback. The bike is not for sale. It was a struggle to get this gentleman to take the bike out of the basement for photos let alone allow it to be restored. If I don't restore it it goes back to the wet basement. If I restore it will be a trophy in a living room. 

I restore very exspensive motorcycles so there is no question it will be
done right. 

Restore or not to restore. Age old delema.

Not restored.....cool old bike
Restored.....WOW cool old bike

I still need to research the exact year for documents.
Tail light is Delta and needs a lense. Its 60% right now. 

Rob


----------



## rjs5700 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Apologies To B607*

(1) First of all, my apologies to B607 for being so rude.

(2) It is the old gentleman's bike and he will get more pleasure out of having it restored and showing it off than it deteriorating in a damp basement.

(3) Check with Memory Lane Classics for a Delta taillight lens. If they don't have any they may be able to direct you to someone who does.

(4) It is a 1938/39 Shelby Speedline Airflow and looks to be very complete.

Good luck with your restoration and please post photos of the finished bike.
John


----------



## artracing (Nov 18, 2008)

*Away we go*

Thanks John. 
It is a tough call sometimes as to restore or not but I agree, Frank will be tickled to death see his first bike brand new again. It will also be a good memory for his family when he passes.

A fine piece of antique furniture I would not restore. My Steve MCQueen motorcycle, you would have to hold a gun to my head to restore it.

Where do we get tires and tubes? 

Are the spokes and nipples unique?
Do I need to restore the originals or does someone carry same type new and no one would know the difference?

Are there paint codes available? Was this bike fire Engine Red and white?

New coke bottle grips?

How about foot peddles?

Thanks for any help.

Rob


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice to know there are still gems like this lurking in the shadows! Before you restore you might want to try and see how clean you can get it. If there are no time restraints on the restore that is. By the looks of it this bike could be mighty prrrty with a little cleaning. Still gonna be a wonderful bike for the owner one way or the other! It feels good that he was willing to come here and share just one more of the many pictures that are posted here on the Cabe.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2008)

artracing said:


> Restore or not to restore. Age old delema.
> 
> Not restored.....cool old bike
> Restored.....WOW cool old bike



sadly I think you have it backwards, should be:

Not restored.....WOW!!!!cool old bike
Restored.....cool old bike.

these don't come along very often and there is a responsibility to posterity to keep the good originals for future generations. I don't care how good you are, you will never be able to get back the subtleties of the original. it will be too expensive to do and so corners will be cut, sacrifices will be made, no one will notice will become your motto when you can't find or afford show quality originals. my advice would be, if it must be, leave it in the basement for another time and eventually it will be allowed to be out in the world in all it's original brilliance. there is a reason King Tut is still in his tomb and not restored in a museum. which is more nostalgic for the family, being able to touch the actual grips, peddles, tires, etc that Grandpa actually touched, or new ones some guy put on a newly painted bike that really has little to do with Grandpa? I realize you are going to restore it anyway even after just about everyone in the bike hobby is yelling please don't but I thought I'd not be silent. old bikes are not old cars nor old motorcycles. bikes were owned by kids and almost always neglected into oblivion so there are very few stunning originals whereas cars are the domain of adults who tend to take care of nice things. give one of the collectors here that bike and they will respect the kid, who is now an old man, who had this fabulous bike so much more than his family will with a newly restored bike. John has one of these which has been newly painted which I dare say he would probably trade you and save you the trouble. now go back and explain to them why they should not restore this bike and explain to them that what they have is doubly special in that it is one of the only originals in this condition and secondly that it was owned and ridden by someone they love!
Scott


----------



## rjs5700 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rob.....old NOS tires are hard to find and usually expensive. I'm not sure what brand was original on Shelbys. New repop tires with the Goodyear style tread are plentiful and most bike shops stock them and tubes (26x2.125 size).

The spokes are just standard cad plated 14 ga. 10 5/8" (270mm) for a four cross lacing pattern. Some people prefer stainless but they are more expensive.

I don't know of any paint codes. It would probably be easier to have a paint shop color match to a part of the bike that is hidden and not faded.

I think (not positive) all Airflows had pointed grips, not coke bottles. Memory Lane Classics has them in stock.

The pedals are unique and very expensive if you can find them. Best bet is to restore the old ones and replace the rubber blocks (also check MLC).

Hope this helps,
John


----------



## JRE (Nov 18, 2008)

Goodyear G3's are what came on it new.


----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a very nice set of Goodyear G-3 blackwalls. They aren't NOS, but are still supple and are not cracked/checked. Send me a PM if you are interested.

There are reproduction teardrop pedals available at memory lane.I don't know if they are correct for the bike, but I have a pair and they are nice reproductions.


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 18, 2008)

I know there are too many opinions to go around already, but some things to consider:
Think of it as an investment, not just a project(because of it's rarity).
Re-chrome anything(if the surface is broken, polish is a band-aid) that can be, instead of paying for a repro anything.
The value will go down substantially(be sure the owner knows this) if you decide to repaint it. Try having an automotive paint shop mix a matching bit of paint to do little touch-ups. A polishing wax will work wonders to bring out the original luster. Ask anyone- patina beats new high gloss every time.
If you do repaint it, trace every dart and stripe, to keep it as true to original scheme as possible.
NOS rubber is easy to get- grips, pedal blocks, etc. Again, do it right.
Anything you decide to just replace, make sure you save the old stuff- it will add to the value down the road, even if it's in a box, not on the bike. 
Get a set of NOS Torrington double-butted spokes. Save and use the old long nipples. 
Re-Cad plate the fender braces.
Be proud that you had a hand in bringing back a part of balloon tire biking history that most people have only seen in pictures.


----------



## artracing (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thanks for your comments.*

Scott ,

I'll take what you have to say as food for thought and pass it on to the owner Frank. I'll give the bike a good cleaning and we'll see what he says about it. It is his bike. If he wants to flash back to his memorys when it was new by see it new again and seeing it new day after day it is his deal.

As for the level of restoration. You don't know my capabilites so I'll try not to be insulted. Based on the type of motorcycles I do my motorcycles are ranked up there as the best in the world. So I am confident that if anyone can do it right I can.

I appreciate everyones help on the parts info. Thank you.

Everyone seems to be implying this bike is the niceset original they have ever seen.
Is this bike that rare?
How many were made?
How many exist today? Estimate?

Rob


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 20, 2008)

Rob
It is pretty rare, but it is also very desirable in its own right.  One of the bikes that take my breath away, just looking at pictures.  If you haven't seen the handlebars on E-bay,  there is a set of bars for sale like your freinds' and they are $175 this is by no means a way to calculate a value, but it is a telling example of the the bikes worth.
I wanted to thank you for posting it. It has sparked an extremely entertaining and informative debate/dialogue, let us know how it goes!!
Shane

P.s> unlike some of the Braniacs here my two cents is only worth two cents.  These guys however, are the vintage bike experts their advice is just as valuable as that bike of your friends.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2008)

a better idea of value is that tanks go for thousands of dollars. there was no intent to insult and i don't think your abilities have anything to do with it, if you are that good then you realize that there are things that happen at the factory that us collectors would love to see and once redone they are gone. usually the paint jobs on bikes are crappy at best, crooked darts, sloppy pin stripes, etc. these things are hard to justify during restoration, the tendency is to correct poor workmanship and even if you don't correct things, getting crappy stuff correct is harder than getting nicely done stuff right. recently the market has been poor but these used to go for nearing $10,000.00 for a really nice one. and someone else has mentioned that if you paint it you cut the value in half no matter how nice you do it. this is not the most rare or valuable bike, nor is it in the best shape known, but it is near the top of the old bike hobby as far as desirability goes, and will only be original once. I'm not an expert on Shelby bikes but would hazzard a guess that there are probably around a dozen or so of these known, less in original paint.
Scott


----------



## Gordon (Nov 20, 2008)

*Shelby*

I had one once that someone found laying in the weeds on a farmstead. The handlebars were rusted into three pieces and the tank had holes rusted through. It brought $1700 as is.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 20, 2008)

*original*

hi, nice original 1 owner bike , i have sold the tank to these for 2500 to 3500,back in the early 1990s.. if i saw this bike,with a for sale sign , i would offer 5,000  ,i think that is a fair price.... , or i would trade a restored one for the original..            .. an all original,, top of the line bike- like this shelby,is very desirable in the collector world.. , thanks wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2008)

GOLD!  i say, GOLD! in them thar basements! here is the brother to your bike  id say 5 to $7,500 is good for a REALLY nice original. 

mark


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2008)

redline1968 said:


> GOLD!  i say, GOLD! in them thar basements! here is the brother to your bike  id say 5 to $7,500 is good for a REALLY nice original.
> 
> mark



lets say little cousin, his is the bigger fancier one with the bigger tank. don't get me wrong the Hiawatha's are still fabulous but this is the top Shelby and a bit more deluxe than the Hiawatha Arrow.
Scott


----------



## artracing (Nov 20, 2008)

*more photos?*

I guess with these kind of low number of existing bike and high values I need to take a very good look at this
I appreciate the honesty. This bike will never be sold and will stay in the family.

I can upload a lot of close detail photos of the bike if you like. I would need permission from the moderator.

Rob

p.s. said to realize a person from this forum was considering offering me 2-3K


----------



## artracing (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tires*



JRE said:


> Goodyear G3's are what came on it new.




The tires on the bike say Raliegh Gold according to my brother? The bike is not in my possesion.

Rob


----------



## artracing (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sept 1938 photo*

We just found a photo of Franks mother sitting on the bike.
Look at the date. 

Rob


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 20, 2008)

Very rare bike in nice original condition...and now a dated picture..Incredible:eek:


----------



## AntonyR (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup, and since it probably has a Morrow rear hub, it should have a '38 build date. 

*and to some collectors, that photo, proof of it's provenance, makes the bike worth more.


----------



## Chestnut Hollow (Nov 20, 2008)

DO NOT RESTORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will honestly "LOWER" the value of the bike if you restore it. The offers that you have received have been very fair and being that the bike is NOT for sale.....read on..... Un-restored approx value = $7,000. to $12,000.!  Restored value = $5,000. to $8,000.! The math is easy. There are an extremely limited number of original Shelby Speedlines like yours, and yours is absolutely ONE OF THE VERY BEST known!!! 

We own well over 1,000 Classic Bicycles and have been very seriously collecting for nearly 30 years. We have owned several of the Shelby Speedlines through the years and we have the finest original Model #72 Speedline known. We once owned a bike nearly identical to yours as well. That bike sold for about $7,000. just a little more than 10 years ago.

We totally agree with the other experts that have given their opinions. It would be foolish to restore the Shelby Speedline. An expert upgrade of the wheels, and other small bright parts is not out of the question but a paint restoration would be against all intelligent reasoning.

There are a great many mild protective polishes that will brighten the colors and do wonders to turn that bike into an even better showpiece than it already is. Remember.....That bike is only original ONCE!

We have the original 1939 Shelby Sales Catalog with color photos. If you need any other information or cleaning tips, please feel free to ask us (810-798-3158) or.... many of the other knowledgeable collectors, and members of the C.A.B.E. discussion forum.

Best, Jerry Peters      Chestnut Hollow Classic Bicycles Ltd.


----------



## artracing (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cleaning tips*

Yes, we need cleaning tips.
Chrome is very pitted and rusty.
The foot peddle chrome is almost total rust.
Would the tires hold up to putting in new tubes?

How many photos can I post?

Maybe I should show you the whole bike before cleaning?

Rob


----------



## JRE (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes please show us some pictures. I'm collecting parts to build a bke like you're but have a long way to go. photo reference pictures are always good to have.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2008)

You can post as many pics as you like, maybe even start a new thread just for that.....I think eveyone would enjoy seeing pictures of the bike as it is now That would be like a Christmas present to the bike enthusiasts around here!

Also thanks for sharing the photo, thats just awesome....Don


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 21, 2008)

*posting photos*

Rob 

If you have a a few minutes read the 'how to post pics' thread by military monark.  

you can post as many pictures as you want to ( I think ) 

If after reading the how to thread, it seems like too much of a hassle you would be more than welcome to Email them to me, and I could post them for you.

Regards,
Shane


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 21, 2008)

you can post 4 photos per post but you can post as many posts as you want. the other way is to upload a bunch to a photobucket or picasa etc album and make it public and then post a link to the album. I notice that Jerry from Chestnut Hollow couldn't even keep quiet on this one. they truly have a huge collection. here is the post from my trip there this last February. I talked to Jerry last night and he was saying that if he had 2 restored ones he would probably trade you (not that he does or you would but it makes that much difference).
Scott


----------



## artracing (Nov 22, 2008)

*Photos*

Here is the first group of photos.

How do we clean the chrome


----------



## artracing (Nov 22, 2008)

*Photos 38 Shelby*

Here is the second group of photos.


----------



## artracing (Nov 22, 2008)

*Photos 38 Shelby*

Here is the third group of photos.


----------



## artracing (Nov 22, 2008)

*Photos 38 Shelby*

Last group


----------



## JRE (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. They awnsered a few Questions I had for my airflow project. If I owned the bike I'd wash it, gently polish it, straighten the front fork replace the taillight lense and rear drop stand clip and enjoy the bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2008)

ignorance is bliss.   bigger tank?  3 feet is big and they are compatible in value. more desireable is in ones own personal view.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 24, 2008)

*Give Me!!!!*



redline1968 said:


> ignorance is bliss.   bigger tank?  3 feet is big and they are compatible in value. more desireable is in ones own personal view.




Hey Redline I will trade you a pieced together 1980 Proline for you Arrow!!!

That is if you don't value it? 

J A M I E


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 24, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Hey Redline I will trade you a pieced together 1980 Proline for you Arrow!!!
> 
> That is if you don't value it?
> 
> J A M I E



I think his comment is directed at me saying the Shelby is more valuable than the Hiawatha. I'm not an expert but I have always been led to believe the Shelby was more desirable than the Hiawatha. personally I like the Hiawatha better.
Scott


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 24, 2008)

*lost memories*

i feel this bike would bring much more enjoyment
if it was detailed & displayed in the livingroom.
as opposed to fresh cover-up.
why cover the memories ?
wouldn't it be best to say....
"this is my first bicycle from 1938."
 than to say, "that was my first bicycle ".
 keep it "ORIGINAL" .livingroom conversations
will be most enjoyable. anyone can paint,rechrome,
ect. . as a bicycle lover i sat. DON'T COVER THE BICYCLE'S TRUE COLORS" .    thomas


----------



## artracing (Nov 24, 2008)

*For the record*

OK, everyone Chill.


​I will not restore


----------



## sensor (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW!!! thats in amazing condition:eek:


----------



## mr.j.c.higgins (Nov 26, 2008)

artracing:  VERY wise decision !!!!!!!

Gorgeous original bike, VERY rare, MUCH more desirable/valuable than the compatible Hiawatha model.  What a beauty !!!!

www.VintageSchwinn.com


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks jamie, no tiawan bikes please.  original or not, most  bikes i  have seen are far better off to restore. restoration is an art and a form of preservation.  most bike I have seen are are far better off restored than original.  keep the rust and damage they are great if you like that sort of stuff. if you touch up a bike? is that restoration or original?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 28, 2008)

redline1968;18334 most bike I have seen are are far better off restored than original.  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Huh :eek:


----------



## artracing (Jul 1, 2009)

I am sorry to have to bring this thread up because the owner of this bike passed away. 
The good news for the collectors is the bike will be going on ebay soon.

Rob


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that I hope you got some great stories to go with the bike. try to sell it on here first.


----------



## stevenpaige (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow the photo Is from 2005 nice bike glad u still have it


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 1, 2009)

sad to here it.  i almost forgot this thred thanks for the reminder...


----------



## kccomet (Jul 2, 2009)

*airflow*

to each his own myself i usually dont keep any thing with out original paint. some people are the opposite they want bright and shiny to me it loses its character. restore a rare bike with rusted parts and 3 layers of house paint not this bike it would be criminal but if you must go ahead it will be worth a couple thousand dollars less all bright and shiny. thanks for letting me vent. oh yeah put me on the buyers list if you want to sell that ole wasted ragged out airflow that needs restored. i will gladly pay top money.  good day


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 2, 2009)

wow that good philosophy.  i agree  if its nice original save it. as i read this over someone misunderstand and assumed that i would suggest to restore it. wrong. glad you have deep pockets and see you there..


----------



## artracing (Jul 3, 2009)

The bike was delicately cleaned and that is it.
If you all want to make offers I'll pass it along.

Rob


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the original owner. I had a similar experience some years ago-- I was moving boards in my grandfather's barn. There were a number of older bicycles in the barn, but one bike was separated from the others and buried under some tarps in the loft. I took a closer look and discovered it was an old cruiser. After lowering from the loft and getting the dust off, and with the help of the daylight, I found it to be a 1930s era Schwinn Henderson. Who would've thought a very old bicycle like that would come out of the woodwork (it was literally in a pile of floor boards from a house), but I guess it happens some times. They turn up in basements, garages, barns-- all over I guess.

You have an extraordinary find there. I can empathize with the sentimental value these things can have-- they take on a history all their own. That's a very nice Shelby, and I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## doctor (Jul 6, 2009)

hi gang i'm new here *BUT* the bike I'm going to offer up isn't.. 
my brother is the the one who put up this post. as he mentioned my father-in-law frank pasted on . His wife  ( my mother -in- law ) asked if maybe anyone would be interested in buying it...I'm asking if any one knows where the BEST bike auction is. also rob was right ,the shelby has been lightly polished and cleaned up and it looks beautiful, I'll try to get more pictures of the post cleaned bike. I guess it really is a 38 shelby
if anyone wishes you can e-mail


----------



## wartcleaver (Jul 11, 2009)

*Don't sell*

What a wonderful bike.  If restored properly is will look spectacular.  I personally would not do anything but give it a tune up.  Those babies ride like a dream.


----------



## doctor (Jul 11, 2009)

I just very lightly polished it and cleaned up some rust.


----------



## doctor (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey gang, I'm reviving this thread because of a change of plans ...my mother-in-law has decided to sell the* 38 Shelby Speedline Airflow*. since the last pics were posted I have lightly polished the paint (very lightly )and cleaned the rust , but not enough to get into restoration. wow the chrome looks great and the paint ( for original ) terrific..as soon as the weather gets better I'm taking pics outside so you can see the wondreful shine of this original shelby and will post them as soon as they are taken... BIG QUESTION  ? ? *HOW MUCH IS IT WORTH NOW *????? CAN SOME OF THE EXPERTS PLEASE REPLY ...THANK YOU DOC


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc,
I exhaled and composed an Private Message to you.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## marshalmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Doc, 
I'm fairly new to the hobby but really desire the chance to own a Shelby Airflow.  Don't want to get into a bid war with the big dogs, so let me know what it would take to buy your bike.  I would prefer to pick it up and not have it shipped.  Please contact me at myemmittdog@yahoo.com or call at 563*357*6173 anytime Saturday.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## doctor (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike make me an offer I've gotten several already. I'm taking my time with this and looking at all offers.I'm in no rush and all offers are confidential.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish we could see the original just cleaned up first. At least we can all agree it is a very special bicycle. I would not restore it ever, but it doesn't belong to me.


----------



## doctor (Apr 2, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> I wish we could see the original just cleaned up first. At least we can all agree it is a very special bicycle. I would not restore it ever, but it doesn't belong to me.




as soon as I put the wheels back on  and the weather breaks I'll post NEW pictures taken outside in the sunshine.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow Scott, really well said!!!!!







37fleetwood said:


> sadly I think you have it backwards, should be:
> 
> Not restored.....WOW!!!!cool old bike
> Restored.....cool old bike.
> ...


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2011)

That is an absolutely awesome bike. I just hope whoever buys it doesn't restore it at all except to make it rideable, and also does exactly that. RIDES IT! It needs to be enjoyed by others at bike shows and rides not just stored away and neglected in a museum getting dusty with flat tires. Also I hope the new owner posts some new photos of it cleaned up. I personally just bought 2 Shelby Airflows and I guarantee you that they BOTH will be ridden very often.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 2, 2011)

slick said:


> That is an absolutely awesome bike. I just hope whoever buys it doesn't restore it at all except to make it rideable, and also does exactly that. RIDES IT! It needs to be enjoyed by others at bike shows and rides not just stored away and neglected in a museum getting dusty with flat tires. Also I hope the new owner posts some new photos of it cleaned up. I personally just bought 2 Shelby Airflows and I guarantee you that they BOTH will be ridden very often.




Let's see some pictures of those Airflow's!


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Rob,
   From the photo, it appears that the bike was in a crash, resulting in the front fork being bent (the fender appears dented from the down tube). This can likely be repaired by a professional frame builder without disturbing the paint. A little careful work can remove the dent in the fender as well. It seems warranted to disassemble the bike for inspection & lubrication (checking for any frame damage). I agree that the finish on the bike looks beautiful & should not be re-painted. A wet basement can kill a bike. Just enjoy working on it & take a preservation approach to maintain the originality. Nice bike! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 4, 2011)

Check this one out... http://cgi.ebay.com/Bike-1939-Hiawa...904?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b1260a38


----------



## marshalmike (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried to contact you via private message, unsure if yiu received.  Can you contact me at myemmittdog@yahoo.com ?  Thanks


----------



## doctor (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey gang , sorry I have not replied to all the private messages. we've had some family medical problems and I didn't get a chance to get back on CABE .
at this point after reading all the private messages and the interest in the SHELBY I think to be *fair to all *interested parties that I put the shelby on EBAY....I still need to put the rear wheel back on then get it out side for pictures....then post it on EBAY.....I will put up a message on this thread as to the date and time of the auction.
sorry for keeping alot of you hanging..it won't be long till someone here has this shelby in their collection.. Thanks for all the patients.... DOC


----------



## doctor (Apr 16, 2011)

Alright gang try these photos of the 38 shelby....there are not in the sun but here they are.all I did to this bike is gently clean and lightly polish......I hope these come out ok..

http://mynetimages.com/album/DOC1500/?img=283b93de0a


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Doc!  It looks swell all cleaned up!


----------



## doctor (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks alan , several guys requested pics and it took a while to get it done...DOC


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry! I thought it sold!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 25, 2011)

Doctor,
5400.00 is a lot of money for a bicycle and I hope you consider working out something with the highest bidder, seriously interested in acquiring the Airflow.
I have no affiliation or knowledge on who that was/is.
In retrospect, I should have asked about your reserve in private, going through ebay asking the seller...I was interested in putting some seroius coin toward this, just not where it landed and I'll continue to look under rocks until I get my own.
That being said, I don't feel guilty about asking as it is not an unfair question and as I mentioned others and myself disclose this in our listings as whatever I want out of an item, I think buyers should know and not get strung along in ambiguity and emotional investment.
It was never about folks knowing about your reserve (it hit 5200 within 24 hrs anyway), but the number you were asking for it that drew the responses.
Again, your right, but the market has spoken...at least for today and it's quite appropriate and fair.
Chris


----------

